# Electric Blue Ram lifespan?



## DrewWoodside (Apr 1, 2008)

I know Rams are known for having somewhat limited lifespans.. I was wondering if Electric Blue Rams have at least that long themselves? I mentioned I owned one at the local Petland discounts, and the guy working there said they only live for a year..

I'm sure he could be correct, at least in certain instances. But I'm wondering what other people's experiences have been. I know they're new to the hobby, but has anyone had one for much over a year? I want mine to live at least 1.5 years! Thanks for any info/insight on this!


----------



## FreedPenguin (Aug 2, 2011)

It would really depend at what stage in their life cycle that you get the rams. I have read that EBRs have especially low life expectancies as they are inbred to the nth degree to achieve the colorati


----------



## FreedPenguin (Aug 2, 2011)

Coloration. The rams, GBRs, I've seen at LFS generally are adult size, when try are most colorful. I would expect less than 2 years at that point.


----------



## FreedPenguin (Aug 2, 2011)

Sorry for the multiple replies, I'm on my phone and my stubby fingers submit it before I'm ready. I would recommend getting EBRs from breeders that are reputable from a source like aquabid. These breeders usually sell at juvie stage, which may considerably lengthen the life span from those that you may acquire at LFS. Also one can't be too sure where the LFS is getting these rams.


----------



## RiseAbove (May 26, 2010)

my GBR was about a year and half and only died due to stress from moving and using to much new water. a year seems so short.


----------



## DrewWoodside (Apr 1, 2008)

FreedPenguin said:


> Coloration. The rams, GBRs, I've seen at LFS generally are adult size, when try are most colorful. I would expect less than 2 years at that point.


Right.. I think mine is just about full grown.. So when you buy adult electric blues you're basically getting 1 year if your lucky. Best case scenario between 1 to 2 years.. Interesting.

I really do like how it looks, so I can't complain too much. At roughly $40 a fish, it's not cheap keeping your tank stocked with living EBRs!


----------



## FreedPenguin (Aug 2, 2011)

It's definitely not cheap. Also take into account there is no real way to account how old they are once they're fully grown! Like I said, getting juvie fish from reliable breeders would be your best bet.

Keep in mind that rams are not the easiest fish to breed. I am learning as I go myself. Good luck!


----------

